# Speeding / Traffic tickets during application [Merged]



## burning_arc (28 Sep 2005)

Hey, On my way to apply to the recruiting centre, I was stoped by a police rader trap and got a speeding ticket and my car towed. I was going to go down to the recuriting centre to apply today instead, though just now i saw on the 39cbg site "Be free of any legal obligations".

Does that mean i cant apply and join untill I pay off the ticket? or does that mean I can only not join if I decide to dispute the ticket?
Im not employed right now, and the cf reserves was going to be my job, im just a student and got this outrageous ticket for $368 and its going to be hard for me to pay it off.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2005)

Traffic Tickets do not give you a Criminal Record.  You should be OK.  As you found out, Speeding really hurts the pocket book, so it may be wise to slow down on your way to the Recruiting Centre.   ;D


----------



## Gunnar (28 Sep 2005)

Based on what I read on another thread, Military Police aren't fans of speeding either.  ;-)


----------



## Part-Timer (28 Sep 2005)

You should be okay, provided that you *pay the ticket promptly* and that you don't get a criminal record (ie you were doing 250 in a school zone or something).


----------



## beach_bum (28 Sep 2005)

burning_arc said:
			
		

> Im not employed right now, and the cf reserves was going to be my job, im just a student and got this outrageous ticket for $368 and its going to be hard for me to pay it off.



Perhaps you should have considered this prior to speeding.  No sympathy here.

By the way...they towed your car for speeding?  First time I've heard of that happening.


----------



## SoF (28 Sep 2005)

Nothing to worry about; everyone speeds, just unfortunate that you got caught (perhaps you might be a good candidate for a radar detector lol).


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2005)

Do the crime & you do the time.........

Did Road Safety for a while.... got to see 1st hand what some dumb bastards will do with a motor vehicle.... even with their loved ones on board!!!!

Hope you've learned a lesson.


----------



## Wolfe (29 Sep 2005)

O, you just made me remember that i have to pay my 6 parking tickets before i leave to basic THX.

Wolf


----------



## Winstone (29 Sep 2005)

I was recently driving for Med Hat Ab back to Toronto to get to basic and got stopped for speeding, I was doing 105 in a 90 coasting down a hill.  you know the drill power up the hill, get to the top let off the gas and coast down the hill. Meanwhile the guy in front of me had just passed like i was stopped going up the hill, and he sped away, sometimes justice really is blind.  Oh well it was only 50 bucks and no points.
$#!@ happens i guess.  just thought id share


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2005)

that's tough Winstone...
but 50$ isn't 368$
Have had a couple of speeding tickets over 30+years of driving and have had no problems accepting the fact that I was in the wrong - paid em up within 10 days of receiving and have done my damdest to obey....

Note that things aren't always "fair", got nailed by the Fla state troopers. was traveling in full rush hour traffic outside of Tampa. With cars all around me, I could not drive faster than the rest of em and the Trooper decided to go for (what I figure) was a car rental with out of state driver.... His point, when I asked why me? a vaild point BTW was.... I can only stop one car at a time....and I was "it".


----------



## Jaxson (29 Sep 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should have considered this prior to speeding.   No sympathy here.
> 
> By the way...they towed your car for speeding?   First time I've heard of that happening.




i think if your more then 50-60 k over the speed  limit they tow your car and can suspend your license since your an obvious hazard to the safey of others and yourself, ive heard of this happening to at least 10 people i know (and yet my record is clean  ;D )


----------



## eager_beaver (20 Feb 2007)

I am sure this has been addressed in full many times,although i can not seem to find some information about it .I am going through application process and just recently handed in my fingerprints (about 1 1/2 months ago).I was arrested once about 10 yrs ago for having a few joints on me..i was upfront about this at RC..hopefully no issues there.Also  I have never been arrested or gone to court since that time.

My question is..i was charged numerous times with drinking out of residence and open liquor in a car a few times...as a passenger..all taking place over 6 years ago.I was not working at the time and did not make an effort to pay off these fines.I know they are out there somewhere and will come back to screw me over..most likely during this application process.

Should i contact the local OPP..and find out more about these fines and make arrangements to rectify the situation before my app is held up any longer?Or do these fines get sent off to a collection agency somewhere?It did not show on my equifax report.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (20 Feb 2007)

Regardless of your application, I would think the ethical thing to do would be to contact the OPP and take care of it.  Take responsibility for your mistakes, pay up, and carry on.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Feb 2007)

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> Regardless of your application, I would think the ethical thing to do would be to contact the OPP and take care of it.  Take responsibility for your mistakes, pay up, and carry on.



Even in the time before computers (whatever did we do before we had em?) they caught up with you.
I got a speeding ticket in 1974 when I was travelling to Alberta on holiday.....just newly graduated from University and short on cash I didn't pay the fine. When I applied for the military in 1977 the security check turned up that I owed this fine and I had to pay it before my application went ahead. By the time I paid it there was interest applied...it hurt at the time but hey....30 years later it was all worth it!! ;D


----------



## eager_beaver (20 Feb 2007)

Thank you for the advice fellas.

I have contacted the O.P.P...and unfortunately they can not help me at this time.They basically said i would have to wait for the results of the security check and once these things come up take it from there and make arrangements to rectify the situation.Which is a blow..because i was hoping to get a head start and work on getting things sorted out and have some proof of this on paper when i FINALLY have a request for an interview.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2007)

Just tell him you misplace the tickets.. don't even bother giving them your life story. They don't need to know.


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Just tell him you misplace the tickets.. don't even bother giving them your life story. They don't need to know.



Now here is good, solid advice that we want to give new soldiers -- LIE!  

Your leadership leaves much to be desired.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2007)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> Now here is good, solid advice that we want to give new soldiers -- LIE!
> 
> Your leadership leaves much to be desired.



Well he did misplace them right? Or am I misunderstanding this?  And I am sure my leadership is fine. You are welcomed to ask any of my troops I"ve taught.

TN2IC OUT


----------



## eager_beaver (20 Feb 2007)

I misplaced a few of them..the bottom line was i was young and dumb and just simply neglected to pay them hoping they  would go away..out of sight out of mind i guess.This however is no reflection of the person i am today,nor the type of work ethic i aspire to..i have learned allot since then.


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Feb 2007)

At no time was it indicated that the tickets were misplaced.

Moreover, I already know your reputation for instruction.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2007)

eager_beaver said:
			
		

> I misplaced a few of them..the bottom line was i was young and dumb and just simply neglected to pay them hoping they  would go away..out of sight out of mind i guess.This however is no reflection of the person i am today,nor the type of work ethic i aspire to..i have learned allot since then.



Well that is good to hear you learned a lot. I was one of those kids that learned from his mistakes. Even if I was told about something.. I had to try it. We are all humans. 

All I can really say is best of luck with the ticket issue. Wait out until you get your report back then fix the problem. Re-apply afterwards.


Hope it helps,
Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2007)

Fun police....


back to your corners

army.ca staff


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2007)

eager_beaver said:
			
		

> Thank you for the advice fellas.
> 
> I have contacted the O.P.P...and unfortunately they can not help me at this time.*They basically said i would have to wait for the results of the security check* and once these things come up take it from there and make arrangements to rectify the situation.Which is a blow..because i was hoping to get a head start and work on getting things sorted out and have some proof of this on paper when i FINALLY have a request for an interview.



You are mixing apples and oranges..... 
You are talking to the OPP about fines levied against you which you have not paid.
For them, what does the pre enrollment screening have to do with it?

Get on with it.  Talk to the OPP, tell em you owe them money and want to make arrangements to settle up your tab.

Don't discuss military enrollment in the same sentence as you are talking about unpaid, forgotten tickets.

Cheers - It only hurts when you smile !


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2007)

Thanks Geo... sometimes I have a hard time putting words down.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2007)

again...everyone back to their corners, no more personal stuff......

army.ca staff


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2007)

Huh?
what personal stuff?

I handed out my best advice (as usual) ... 
I didn't eat my nasty pills this morning - honest!


----------



## niner domestic (20 Feb 2007)

Eager: This may help you with what to do with your unpaid fines.  This is specially for TO but I suspect that your city/burgh has a similar agreement.  

http://www.toronto.ca/court_services/news.htm

If you go further into the site, it has another link for unpaid fines in other burghs at: http://www.toronto.ca/POA/poa_offices.htm


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Feb 2007)

Crap... although I retreated to my corner as instructed, I suspect it is I that has earned the mod's wrath tonight.

My apologies to the mods for causing them more work.

(geo -- what colour are the nasty pills?  I think I might have gotten my 'happies' and my 'nasties' mixed up this morning!)


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2007)

Sam, if you have to ask... you took the wrong ones.


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Feb 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2007)

Yes I would have to say my apologies too for tonight.

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Feb 2007)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> Crap... although I retreated to my corner as instructed, I suspect it is I that has earned the mod's wrath tonight.
> 
> My apologies to the mods for causing them more work.
> 
> (geo -- what colour are the nasty pills?  I think I might have gotten my 'happies' and my 'nasties' mixed up this morning!)



PILLS??!! THERE ARE PILLS AVAILABLE??!! DID I MISS SOMETHING THAT IS ON ISSUE??!!


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Feb 2007)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> Crap... although I retreated to my corner as instructed, I suspect it is I that has earned the mod's wrath tonight.
> 
> My apologies to the mods for causing them more work.
> 
> (geo -- what colour are the nasty pills?  I think I might have gotten my 'happies' and my 'nasties' mixed up this morning!)



Enough of the pills.  Get back to work, you!


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Feb 2007)

Jeez, Loiuse.

Fine, I shall get back to studying forthwith... not that I want to though.  

God help me.


----------



## AMcLeod (21 Feb 2007)

your best bet is to contact your local Provincial Offences Office and let them know thatyou have some outstanding fines. that's what i had to do to find out how much i owed in fines ($700 speeding ticket) got that all paid off and now I'm just waiting to see what happens next


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

eager_beaver said:
			
		

> I misplaced a few of them..the bottom line was i was young and dumb and just simply neglected to pay them hoping they  would go away..out of sight out of mind i guess.This however is no reflection of the person i am today,nor the type of work ethic i aspire to..i have learned allot since then.



My advice is to contact them and tell them you have outstanding tickets to pay.  IF they ask why it has taken you so long, then repeat to them what you typed in the quote, well the first sentence anyway.  The 2nd sentence you could leave out.  Not required.

Then, keep whatever paperwork they give you to prove you paid off the tickets, in case the Recruiting Center/CF needs proof.

Case closed.  

No need to go into the "I was a bad boy, and I am ashamed of myself" or the "Scrooge after the visit of the 3 sprits" (I've changed!  The spirits, they did it all in one night!) speeches, IMHO.

Clear it up, if for no other reason than your own personal integrity, which is a HUGE reason...IMHO.


----------



## eager_beaver (21 Feb 2007)

Mud recce...good advice and will follow through with that asap..thx for the input


----------



## Knuckles (26 Nov 2007)

Hey Guys,

Quick question: If I have unpaid tickets from the states, will it affect my enrollment?

Best Regards


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2007)

Yup... most provinces have agreements with most of the states.... fines and demerit points are transferable.

Own up to what you've done & pay up.


----------



## Knuckles (26 Nov 2007)

Much thanks for the quick reply, I'm on it!


----------



## Timmano (7 Jan 2008)

ok, I was on the road on my ATV and was takeing my time and a Cops pulls me over. I stop, doing the right thing. He gave me a small find he said it shoud be around 30$. My applaction and everything is completed, My medical and interview is completed. Will this ticket hurt me in any way. Im just waiting on my "Call" to go for my BMQ.


----------



## JBoyd (7 Jan 2008)

I would venture to say that it would with future clearances if you decide not to pay. If it is only $30 I don't see any reason why you should't or couldn't pay it off quickly.


----------



## MAJONES (7 Jan 2008)

No worries....as long as you intend to just pay the ticket and not fight it.


----------



## Timmano (7 Jan 2008)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I would venture to say that it would with future clearances if you decide not to pay. If it is only $30 I don't see any reason why you should't or couldn't pay it off quickly.



K im paying this soon as my visa comes in the mail (ordered a new card my old one got stolen) and they accept only visa payments and money orderes but my visa should be here tomorrow.


----------



## JBoyd (7 Jan 2008)

Timmano said:
			
		

> they accept only visa payments and money orderes


really? I am curious as to why they wouldn't accept cash. However, it is good that you are going to pay it  hope everything goes smoothly and hope you get that call soon.


----------



## Timmano (7 Jan 2008)

if I pay in person cash is ok but the nearest Provincial court is 2 hour drive, easier to send in payment over the phone, and my ticket came to 115$ the cop was wrong. plus a 78$ towing job, well it happans. thxs for the info.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jan 2008)

Timmano said:
			
		

> ok, I was on the road on my ATV and was *takeing* my time and a *Cops* pulls me over. I stop, doing the right thing. He gave me a small *find* he said it shoud be around 30$. My *applaction* and everything is completed, My medical and interview is completed. Will this ticket hurt me in any way. Im just waiting on my "Call" to go for my BMQ.



Please tell me you are French or something !


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

CDN aviator....
Haven't you seen what is coming out of English High Schools these days?

MSN speak - does wonders for the english language - Eh?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> CDN aviator....
> Haven't you seen what is coming out of English High Schools these days?



LMFAO, INBD my BFF talks like that all the time LOL....


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jan 2008)

on a related note, the parking meter expired this morning before i could go refill it, will this affect my chances of staying in the CF ?


----------



## fbr2o75 (7 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> on a related note, the parking meter expired this morning before i could go refill it, will this affect my chances of staying in the CF ?



Probably not,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but your sarcasm might.


----------



## f0x (6 Mar 2009)

I do apologize if this topic has been touched on before, I did do a search but it didn't yield any similar situations.

December 31st I received a parking ticket for having my car parked on the road during winter parking ban hours. I paid this ticket on January 9th online with my visa. The next week I received a letter reminding me that I had a parking ticket but it said to disregard the letter if I had already paid...so I did. This morning I get a letter telling me I have to go to court for this parking ticket because it is "unpaid" and had to spend hours on the phone arguing with them and giving them my account numbers. I have that mess sorted out and it should be cleared by Tuesday but I am wondering about my background check. My file was sent to Borden within the past couple days and I am assuming my back check would reveal the overdue parking ticket. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or advice on this type of situation as I have heard something like this can cause huge delays.

Should I call my CFRC first thing Monday and explain? Should I wait till it is clear and then explain? Would it be better to not hassle them at all and wait to see what happens? Am I being overly paranoid about nothing?


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Mar 2009)

Holy crap, man.... it's a parking ticket, not an indictment for mass murder.


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Mar 2009)

Don't sweat it. 
Wait until the CFRC asks you about it. I suspect that it won't show up unless it goes to collections. If you are asked at the CFRC for proof, bring in the ticket and your on line receipt from the credit card company. That should do it. 

CFR FCS


----------



## chris_log (6 Mar 2009)

Don't worry, it's a parking ticket. There are people out there with hundreds out unpaid parking tickets, your one 'unpaid' (in the eyes of the city) ticket isn't an issue. 

Don't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Mar 2009)

One unpaid parking ticket ?

 :endnigh:


----------



## George Wallace (6 Mar 2009)

I think we can let her off now.  She paid with her Credit Card, so when she goes to fight it, she will have her Credit Card statement to back up her claims.  

As so many have already said; "no big deal".

Now can we all stop?


----------



## ryanvms (27 Nov 2009)

Hi,
I just put in my application online today and under the previous record for the security check i clicked yes because I got a speeding ticket a year ago. This is technically a conviction under the highway traffic act. the ticket was 15kmh over, I plead guilty and paid it on time. Will I need to get a pardon for this? Will this slow down my application?
BTW I applied for LCIS Tech.
Thanks


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2009)

I have heard of pardons for criminal convictions. Never heard of a pardon for a traffic ticket. It goes on your Driver's Astract, but doesn't give you a criminal record. I don't know what province you are in, but in Ontario, I don't think you even loose points for that ticket.:
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/demerit.shtml


----------



## Occam (27 Nov 2009)

You do not require a pardon for a Provincial Summary Offence Ticket, which is what you got.

Only Criminal Code of Canada convictions are of concern to the recruiting process.


----------



## ryanvms (27 Nov 2009)

Hey thanks for the quick responses. So should I modify my application or leave as having a convciction under another act.


----------



## Maelstrom (27 Nov 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> You do not require a pardon for a Provincial Summary Offence Ticket, which is what you got.
> 
> Only Criminal Code of Canada convictions are of concern to the recruiting process.


----------



## Occam (27 Nov 2009)

What Maelstrom said.   ;D

You've got to pay attention to the answers you're given - during BMQ, if you ask a question that just finished getting answered, you're going to be very good at pushups.

I'm pretty sure the question on the application specifically mentions *criminal* convictions.


----------



## ryanvms (27 Nov 2009)

Point made.
Alright thanks for your help.


----------



## schlutzer (23 Aug 2010)

The fine I got wasn't for anything dangerous, but was for no insurance ( screw up on my part)

I currently owe about 2800 and have been having a significantly difficult time trying to find work the last couple months, the small amount I can get only covers my bills and barely allows much to be put on the fine.

I've read that you can't join while you have a fine but I can't seem to remember where I read that, and if it pertained to vehicle fines or only fines that are from vandalism, or charges.

i'll be looking up how to call the nearest recruiter to me tomorrow but an answer hear might be sooner.

I'm only asking because if I can go before finishing this fine that would be awesome, a fair few of my friends are leaving for college or university shortly to start the rest of their lives and I'm not yet, kinda frustrating. ( Not whining, I know i've got nobody to blame, but if I don't HAVE to wait, I'd rather not for obvious reasons)


----------



## fischer10 (23 Aug 2010)

I think fines that deal with driving/vehicles depend on province (like in Ontario if you have a speeding ticket they look into that, where Manitoba they don't - personally dealt with this and is due to Ontario having speeding tickets as criminal or something along the lines). As long as you have a licence still and it is not being suspended you should be fine (correct if I am wrong!)


I got an fine for "Drinking in an unauthorized place." 2 weekends ago (171 dollars, sigh.) and I asked the Cop if it would screw anything up for me, and he said no. Then again, his knowledge most likely is limited but I am from Manitoba, everyone here drinks haha  (not that it makes any difference!)

I did not give any real information other then having to have a licence - which I am unsure if this is true for all trades (I joined Armoured Crewman and need a licence to drive the vehicles so..)?


----------



## MGB (23 Aug 2010)

First off your civil status must be up-to-date and you must have the proper documentation to prove it prior to being sworn in. But that aside - put yourself in the shoes of the employer: you have hundreds of applicants who have no unpaid fines, and you have a few applicants who have unpaid fines. Which applicants would you hire?
As far as getting work goes - there are countless unfilled civilian jobs in your community. Need extra cash? Work at McDonald's or Tim Hortons on the weekend. You'll have no time to spend your cash and you'll have the extra funds to pay that fine.
Part of you starting the rest of your life includes taking responsibility for your actions and paying the fines you have. Just be thankful that you weren't involved in an accident where someone was hurt while you were driving without insurance - the legal bills you could have would make that $2800 look like the interest on chequing account.


----------



## Nauticus (23 Aug 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> I think fines that deal with driving/vehicles depend on province (like in Ontario if you have a speeding ticket they look into that, where Manitoba they don't - personally dealt with this and is due to Ontario having speeding tickets as criminal or something along the lines). As long as you have a licence still and it is not being suspended you should be fine (correct if I am wrong!)
> 
> 
> I got an fine for "Drinking in an unauthorized place." 2 weekends ago (171 dollars, sigh.) and I asked the Cop if it would screw anything up for me, and he said no. Then again, his knowledge most likely is limited but I am from Manitoba, everyone here drinks haha  (not that it makes any difference!)
> ...


Are you in yet? Because you do not need a civilian driver's license to drive military vehicles, as you will earn a special military driver's license called a DND 404. Although having a civilian driver's license and skill driving a motor vehicle is definitely a benefit before taking the driving courses in the military, it isn't a requirement.


----------



## MGB (23 Aug 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> I think fines that deal with driving/vehicles depend on province (like in Ontario if you have a speeding ticket they look into that, where Manitoba they don't - personally dealt with this and is due to Ontario having speeding tickets as criminal or something along the lines). As long as you have a licence still and it is not being suspended you should be fine (correct if I am wrong!)


 Speeding in Ontario is a provincial offence, and dealt with as such. Unless you were charged with dangerous driving, for example, as a result of the speed you were driving then that would be a criminal charge and the speeding would be considered an included offence.


----------



## fischer10 (23 Aug 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Are you in yet? Because you do not need a civilian driver's license to drive military vehicles, as you will earn a special military driver's license called a DND 404. Although having a civilian driver's license and skill driving a motor vehicle is definitely a benefit before taking the driving courses in the military, it isn't a requirement.



Thank you for the clarification on that Nauticus! I am accepted, I fly down to St. Jean in 12 days.


----------



## schlutzer (23 Aug 2010)

MGB that little lecture on  driving without insurance was pretty unfounded. Want to know what I did? I pulled a truck out of my driveway, did a 3 point turn, and backed it back in because I needed it facing the other way, this was at 3am. 

Also, how can you say there are tons of jobs within my community? You don't even know where my community is, but here is some insight for you. I live in a factory city, where half the factories have left. The unemployment rate here is crap. A job posting goes up, and the same day 50-60 people have applied for it, Places like timmies will not even take your resume here.

The temp agencies are not able to find you anything more than a single day job here or there. Thats what I meant by only being able to find enough to pay bills, not that I'm working full time and blowing my money and not wanting to pay the fine.

You judge-mental tone is far from helpful


----------



## MGB (23 Aug 2010)

schlutzer said:
			
		

> MGB that little lecture on  driving without insurance was pretty unfounded. Want to know what I did? I pulled a truck out of my driveway, did a 3 point turn, and backed it back in because I needed it facing the other way, this was at 3am.
> 
> Also, how can you say there are tons of jobs within my community? You don't even know where my community is, but here is some insight for you. I live in a factory city, where half the factories have left. The unemployment rate here is crap. A job posting goes up, and the same day 50-60 people have applied for it, Places like timmies will not even take your resume here.
> 
> ...



It wasn't a lecture - but I certainly feel for you as I too have an urgent need to have my uninsured truck facing the other way in my driveway at 3 am.

Good luck with your application to the CF.


----------



## Trishababyxo (27 Feb 2014)

Good day all,

Just wondering, if I am in the application process (just completed cfat, awaiting medical/interview) and I have traffic fines owing, does this present a problem with enrolment? 
Will they still let me join, or would I have to pay all my fines first, or would it completely disqualify me altogether?


----------



## Occam (27 Feb 2014)

I don't suppose you did a search for the other 85 times this question has been asked, have you?

Use "site:army.ca traffic ticket" as a search term in Google.  Replace "traffic ticket" with a phrase of your choice to do custom searches.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Feb 2014)

Trishababyxo said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> Just wondering, if I am in the application process (just completed cfat, awaiting medical/interview) and I have traffic fines owing, does this present a problem with enrolment?
> Will they still let me join, or would I have to pay all my fines first, or would it completely disqualify me altogether?



I congratulate you for not starting a new thread, however, it would be helpful to actually READ said threads.  Your question has been asked and answered.

Locked
Hatchet Man
Army.ca Staff


----------



## JLockyer1 (27 Jun 2014)

I have been looking into joining the Army after just recently finishing college but the start of college I received a fine in Nova Scotia for driving past curfew only about 10 minutes after 12 its a 250 dollar fine but I havnt been able to pay it back due to lack of job and lack of money because I was a college student with no job would they allow me to join or would they hold off my application?


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Jun 2014)

JLockyer1 said:
			
		

> I have been looking into joining the Army after just recently finishing college but the start of college I received a fine in Nova Scotia for driving past curfew only about 10 minutes after 12 its a 250 dollar fine but I havnt been able to pay it back due to lack of job and lack of money because I was a college student with no job would they allow me to join or would they hold off my application?



Your credit will be reviewed as part of the process, unpaid fines don't tend to be positive things in this regard. 

Your personal character will be assessed.  Failing to address a matter, that is pretty easy to address, shows lack of responsibilty and maturity. 

People who don't have these problems tend to be more competitive applicants, and you WILL be compared to these applicants.


----------



## Loachman (27 Jun 2014)

Commas and periods, however, are rather cheap. Please use them.


----------



## Shamrock (27 Jun 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Your credit will be reviewed as part of the process, unpaid fines don't tend to be positive things in this regard.
> 
> Your personal character will be assessed.  Failing to address a matter, that is pretty easy to address, shows lack of responsibilty and maturity.
> 
> People who don't have these problems tend to be more competitive applicants, and you WILL be compared to these applicants.



I'd be more worried about knowing if a bench warrant can be issued for that!


----------



## Al101 (7 Jul 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Your credit will be reviewed as part of the process, unpaid fines don't tend to be positive things in this regard.
> 
> Your personal character will be assessed.  Failing to address a matter, that is pretty easy to address, shows lack of responsibilty and maturity.
> 
> People who don't have these problems tend to be more competitive applicants, and you WILL be compared to these applicants.



May I ask a follow-up question on this?

If your credit is reviewed in the application, and they do see unpaid fines (In my case, parking and one speeding), is this a bar to entry at all, in any way? And if you, for example, can't pay for them at the present moment, would they ask you to pay it BEFORE being able to apply/join and if so, would your application be put on hold? I understand why it wouldn't be positive but I think it would be quite silly to, say, disqualify you from joining the military. Since credit will be reviewed, what about bankruptcy? Is that a bar to entry as well?

Would appreciate some answers.

Thanks!


----------



## brihard (7 Jul 2014)

Al101 said:
			
		

> May I ask a follow-up question on this?
> 
> If your credit is reviewed in the application, and they do see unpaid fines (In my case, parking and one speeding), is this a bar to entry at all, in any way? And if you, for example, can't pay for them at the present moment, would they ask you to pay it BEFORE being able to apply/join and if so, would your application be put on hold? I understand why it wouldn't be positive but I think it would be quite silly to, say, disqualify you from joining the military. Since credit will be reviewed, what about bankruptcy? Is that a bar to entry as well?
> 
> ...



Be an adult and pay your fines. You broke the law and were convicted of an offense. Beg or borrow the money and pay it off. If you can't swallow your pride enough to do that, that's fine; we'll take someone more dedicated.


----------



## Al101 (7 Jul 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Be an adult and pay your fines. You broke the law and were convicted of an offense. Beg or borrow the money and pay it off. If you can't swallow your pride enough to do that, that's fine; we'll take someone more dedicated.



I sincerely don't see the point of you being rude. It has nothing to do with "Be an adult and pay your fines." and the situation is much more complicated than you would think. Of course, if I could pull money out of my ***, my debts wouldn't exist. As well as pride, it really has nothing to do with this. I thought these forums were supposed to be a place where you could gather information and advice, not to criticize others, especially when asking a harmless question such as this, no?

Will appreciate some answers still.

Thanks!

EDIT: Found a 16page "Credit Check Super Thread" that answered my questions. Apologies, disregard the questions!


----------



## brihard (7 Jul 2014)

Al101 said:
			
		

> I sincerely don't see the point of you being rude. It has nothing to do with "Be an adult and pay your fines." and the situation is much more complicated than you would think. Of course, if I could pull money out of my ***, my debts wouldn't exist. As well as pride, it really has nothing to do with this. I thought these forums were supposed to be a place where you could gather information and advice, not to criticize others, especially when asking a harmless question such as this, no?
> 
> Will appreciate some answers still.
> 
> ...



I gave you both answers and advice, and I was critical because your situation as presented is deserving of criticism. I'm being blunt and calling a spade a spade. You will quickly learn that's what we do. My answer was as harmless as your question, and also happens to be correct if you want to get into the CF.

I don't lack experience with how the whole 'get a minor conviction, pay a fine' thing works. I don't think your case is likely particularly special.


----------



## Al101 (7 Jul 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I gave you both answers and advice, and I was critical because your situation as presented is deserving of criticism. I'm being blunt and calling a spade a spade. You will quickly learn that's what we do. My answer was as harmless as your question, and also happens to be correct if you want to get into the CF.
> 
> I don't lack experience with how the whole 'get a minor conviction, pay a fine' thing works. I don't think your case is likely particularly special.



Thank you for the "unique advice" but those were given in other threads which is why I specifically asked these questions. This is a forum, not the actual recruiting centre, so you'll excuse me if I don't exactly look for sarcastic answers but instead in depth ones, which is...the whole point of a forum like this! Surprise, surprise, right?

Anyway, I didn't say I was special, but please do not assume I am not "dedicated" or whatever you want to call it merely because of unpaid fines when you clearly do not know my situation. I hope you have a great night, and lighten up. I'm sure the Military is just as you describe it, but it doesn't mean you have to be like this to people looking for answers.

Thanks.


----------



## brihard (7 Jul 2014)

Al101 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the "unique advice" but those were given in other threads which is why I specifically asked these questions. This is a forum, not the actual recruiting centre, so you'll excuse me if I don't exactly look for sarcastic answers but instead in depth ones, which is...the whole point of a forum like this! Surprise, surprise, right?
> 
> Anyway, I didn't say I was special, but please do not assume I am not "dedicated" or whatever you want to call it merely because of unpaid fines when you clearly do not know my situation. I hope you have a great night, and lighten up. I'm sure the Military is just as you describe it, but it doesn't mean you have to be like this to people looking for answers.
> 
> Thanks.



I was not being the least bit sarcastic. I meant exactly what I said, how I said it. I merely decline to offer sympathy for you picking up a minor conviction. "You made your bed, now lie in it" is as sound advice as any you'll get in this institution. There's nothing more 'in depth' I have to offer with the paucity of actual info you've given. You allude to your circumstances somehow being special or peculiar, but you don't back that up. What that leaves me with is "I broke the law and haven't paid my fine". I'm simply taking your words at face value and giving my response informed by what I'd expect to see from a potential recruit.


----------



## Al101 (7 Jul 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I was not being the least bit sarcastic. I meant exactly what I said, how I said it. I merely decline to offer sympathy for you picking up a minor conviction. "You made your bed, now lie in it" is as sound advice as any you'll get in this institution. There's nothing more 'in depth' I have to offer with the paucity of actual info you've given. You allude to your circumstances somehow being special or peculiar, but you don't back that up. What that least me with is "I broke the law and haven't paid my fine". I'm simply takng your words at face value and giving my response informed by what I'd expect to see from a potential recruit.



Sigh.

"is this a bar to entry at all, in any way?"
"Since credit will be reviewed, what about bankruptcy? Is that a bar to entry as well?"

Those were the questions that I asked, by the way, which to me, seems like you missed them. Please do try to forget the fact that I said I have unpaid fines, which is certainly not what I was pointing my entire question at. I did not ask nor do I expect sympathy. I also do not need to give you my life story in order for you to understand my current situation as I am here, again, asking questions which I have listed above. Your need to be as "blunt", so you call it, as this is extremely unnecessary, especially when it comes to a forum like this, and a question in the way I asked. Not once have I said "LOL, I'm not going to pay this crap, screw all of you." Please do not assume this type of garbage from somebody you do not know.


----------



## brihard (7 Jul 2014)

Al101 said:
			
		

> Sigh.
> 
> "is this a bar to entry at all, in any way?"
> "Since credit will be reviewed, what about bankruptcy? Is that a bar to entry as well?"
> ...



Bankruptcy I cannot speak to, sorry. I don't have the necessary information. Outstanding judicial obligations absolutely can be a bar to entry, which I felt - perhaps incorrectly - was both inferred by my reply, and presumably something you'd already familiarized yourself with. And not once have I sugegsted that you intended to remain delinquient in your judicial obligations.

If you want an answer just from current recruiters, go to the 'ask a recruiter' subforum. If you post a question in the general 'recruiting' forum, you're gonna get whatever replies you get based on the time and effort people are willing to put in. Sometimes you'll get answers that way that will be more reflective of what you'll encounter in the forces than what you'll get from a recruiter wearing their official hat.

On that same note though, I'll throw out an uncommon kudos for actually taking the time and making the effort to find and read one of the pertinent megathreads. I wish more people did that.

I'm sure you'll be just fine once you sort your stuff out. But sort it out you must if you intend to proceed.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2014)

Al101 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the "unique advice" ...................................................................... This is a forum, not the actual recruiting centre, so you'll excuse me if I don't exactly look for sarcastic answers but instead in depth ones, which is...the whole point of a forum like this! Surprise, surprise, right?



Al101


Yes, indeed this is a forum.  It is a military forum.  With many members who are current serving members of the military, former members of the military and aspiring members of the military.  It has a definite "military" tone to it.  This is not a forum where you ask Mom for advice, always to be told "Yes, Timmy you can be anything you want to be."  This is a forum where you will be told straight out what the facts are and that includes the word "NO".  So; surprise, surprise, surprise, the senior members of this forum are not likely to be your "MOM" and give you the answers you want to hear all the time.  And yes, some of those answers may be sarcastic.  Some may even have humour that flys way over your head.






			
				Al101 said:
			
		

> Anyway, I didn't say I was special,....................................................................................., but it doesn't mean you have to be like this to people looking for answers.



I will not apologize for anyone here, but Al101, you are coming across as someone who does feel that they are somehow special.  

Stop making excuses for your 'failures' and fix them.  Pay your fines and be done with it.

PS:  If you have the cash to drive a vehicle, for fuel, for repairs, etc.; then you can pay your fine.


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Jul 2014)

Last one for the dogpile then I am locking this.

If you have unpaid fines, and believe you merit special dispensation, then the correct course of action is to ADDRESS IT THROUGH THE COURTS, LIKE AN ADULT.  Suck it up and make an appointment with the local prosecutor and/or JP and deal with YOUR problems.  And yes that is what the recruiting system WILL expect of you.


----------



## JJordan (7 Jan 2015)

I have some speeding tickets in Ontario and two which I am fighting and is still in the courts but I have a lawyer representing me. 
I was wondering if these tickets that are over and done with and more so the tickets still in the court system affect my ability to join the CF at all?


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (8 Jan 2015)

Good day JJordan,

Reliability screening: The reliability screening and security check will take longer if you lived in another country or if you have a criminal record. This includes outstanding legal obligations for which you have mentioned unpaid traffic tickets that you are fighting.


----------



## rbb12 (16 Feb 2016)

I searched all over the forums for something similar to help answer my question without posting (which has worked so far), however I could not find anything on this subject. If I am wrong, I apologize in advance and would happily read the advice/solutions elsewhere on this forum.

I have finally decided to pursue my dreams and serve my country with the Canadian Armed Forces within the last few months, finally beginning the process of what I hope to be an enjoyable career doing what I love. All of my current application timings and my location are in my signature so there can be a bit of context to all of this. Long story very short, my family has been struggling to live since our household became one-income, and money has been very tight. One of the consequences of this was that despite everyone doing what they could, nobody could afford vehicle insurance on our only car. Due to us still needing to use the car, we had to continue driving it without insurance (I have already beat myself up enough over how wrong this is and I feel awful about it, it is dangerous and stupid and despite needing to I regret it deeply). More to the point, as expected, I was recently pulled over for this and I received 2 tickets, one for no registration and one for no insurance. While the first ticket was very cut and dry, the second has not even been given a dollar amount as I have to stand before a judge to receive it. My court date is set for March 29 to address the tickets. I am incredibly nervous as this is happening in the middle of my application process, and in fact is happening after my medical and interview on the 9th of March. I know that each individual case is subjective, however I wanted to get any opinions and/or advice from people who know more about the process than I do how this will affect my application, if at all. 

Thank you in advance and once again, sorry if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2016)

rbb12 said:
			
		

> ........ My court date is set for March 29 to address the tickets. .....



That is major factor that will affect the answer.

As a matter of policy, all legal obligations must be discharged before your application will go anywhere. This will likely include sentencing conditions such as any period of probation. If you 'beat' the charge as you put it, the CAF cannot discriminate against you in terms of employment, though it's possible that it may still affect your application.


----------



## rbb12 (16 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the replies. The only reason I am so concerned is because driving off insurance is a fairly substantial violation. If it was just a speeding ticket or something I wouldnt be as concerned. I know no exceptions are ever made to the process,  but I hope if I can explain the situation and that everything is getting sorted it won't affect the process, because paying this sort of thing off will be hard on part time money. Hopefully I can have it paid off in the time it takes them to do all the screening and everything. But one thing is for certain  and it's that I will not let this come between me and my dream.


----------



## Loachman (16 Feb 2016)

Not that I wish to pile more upon you, but, as you an applicant, your avatar is inappropriate. You have not yet earned that.

I hope that you do indeed earn it in the near future. Good luck, and work hard.


----------



## RocketRichard (16 Feb 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not that I wish to pile more upon you, but, as you an applicant, your avatar is inappropriate. You have not yet earned that.
> 
> I hope that you do indeed earn it in the near future. Good luck, and work hard.



Agreed.


----------



## rbb12 (17 Feb 2016)

I didn't mean to offend or to imply anything by that. I made sure to change it right away and I apologize if I did offend. I look forward to earning it by whatever means necessary


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2016)

You'll need to get the court stuff over with, but I don't see it likely that this would exclude you from joining. We have recruited people with far larger blights on their record. You effed up, be prepared to own it if asked, but I'm not aware of the recruiting process requiring driving abstracts or anything that would show a motor vehicle conviction.


----------



## rbb12 (17 Feb 2016)

Do you think it's a better idea to bring this up on my own prerogative or to wait and see if I am asked about anything of the sort to inform the recruiting staff? I have no problem owning the mistake, I'm just not entirely sure how to best go about this and if the interview is a good time for this.


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Feb 2016)

The police probably observed the plate to be unregistered or uninsured either by an expired decal or they ran it through the Alberta Motor Vehicle database. How does this contribute to the discussion? He stated he was pulled over for driving without insurance and registration, I would imagine then that is why he was pulled over.


----------



## Loachman (18 Feb 2016)

rbb12 said:
			
		

> Do you think it's a better idea to bring this up on my own prerogative or to wait and see if I am asked about anything of the sort to inform the recruiting staff? I have no problem owning the mistake, I'm just not entirely sure how to best go about this and if the interview is a good time for this.



Hypothetical scenario:

Nobody asks, and you say nothing.

You are accepted, yet now have to admit that you have yet to pay the fine.

If you were a Recruiter, how would you react?

You are in a sucky position, and the potential fine is steeper than I imagined.

The only recourse that you have, as I see it, is to:

Inform the Recruiter;

Dress very, very nicely (including a tasteful tie even if you do not have a jacket) for your Court appearance;

Be very, very courteous and respectful;

Explain why you continued to drive with neither valid registration nor insurance, how stupid this was, how deeply sorry you are, and how desperate your circumstances were at the time;

Explain that you have applied to join the CF, that the application has been going well, but that the process will stop until this issue is resolved including payment of the fine in full - yet you will have difficulty in doing so; and

Request the Court's sympathy/mercy as you are striving to better yourself and serve your Country.

Have documentation supporting your application with you, and practise your responses to all anticipated questions - which will be direct and tough.

A lawyer or paralegal would be valuable, possibly a traffic ticket service, but there are costs to that.

Good luck.


----------



## Charrison94 (9 Feb 2019)

Hi there. Looking to join. Very committed... however I got pulled over with my wallet at home. Got 4 tickets - was told to fight them in court and they would be dismissed. 

2 days later I get a speeding ticket and another ticket for some minor. Unfortunate. - never been ticketed prior to these 2 incidents

Found out my girlfriend is pregnant.

My credit history is poor with about 5k of bad debt - however I've seen a credit counselling agency and it's now being dealt with. I have an accompanying letter.



RIP military dream? I have CFAT in two days. Should I forget it?

Thanks members and recruits


----------



## mariomike (9 Feb 2019)

Charrison94 said:
			
		

> I got pulled over with my wallet at home. Got 4 tickets - was told to fight them in court and they would be dismissed.
> 
> 2 days later I get a speeding ticket and another ticket for some minor. Unfortunate. - never been ticketed prior to these 2 incidents



Applying & worried about a traffic or speeding ticket? (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35022.0
5 pages.



			
				Charrison94 said:
			
		

> Found out my girlfriend is pregnant.



Congratulations.




			
				Charrison94 said:
			
		

> My credit history is poor with about 5k of bad debt - however I've seen a credit counselling agency and it's now being dealt with. I have an accompanying letter.



Credit Check Superthread
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13319.300
18 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2019)

Charrison94 said:
			
		

> Hi there. Looking to join. Very committed... however I got pulled over with my wallet at home. Got 4 tickets - was told to fight them in court and they would be dismissed.
> 
> 2 days later I get a speeding ticket and another ticket for some minor. Unfortunate. - never been ticketed prior to these 2 incidents
> 
> ...



Bud, if you ate 4 tickets, having your wallet at home was the least of your concerns. For you to get 4 coupons you were probably doing something notably stupid and the cop was hammering home a point. If two days later you got another ticket for speeding (enough over that the cop cared) *and* something else, likely again to hammer home a point... I'm going to suggest there's a pattern of behaviour that has caught up with you. Smarten up.

Lecture over. With that said, traffic convictions shouldn't be a show stopper. I can't speak to the debt, but $5k isn't the end of the world. What they're worried about is the sort of debt that can make you vulnerable to blackmail or other compromise... Make you a security risk, in other words.

All in it sounds like you've done some of the usual run of dumb young dude stuff. Hopefully your taster's pack of traffic tickets weren't for anything major.  If it was all just tickets in lieu of a court date, probably fine. You do have to have any and all court requirements and sentences for offences done with before joining- you cannot have outstanding judicial commitments. But your stuff probably isn't in that realm if there was nothing criminal.

Write the CFAT, and when the time comes that they ask about these things, disclose them fully. Your best chance is to be honest. Lie and get caught and you're screwed. The recruiting process takes a while anyway. In the meantime, you can elect a court date for the traffic tickets and you can probably deal them down to a couple of guilty pleas on offences somewhere in the middle of the stuff you did. Crown is normally willing to make a deal if it saves the ass pain of a trial, plus for tickets they're normally happy to extend your time to pay the fines. That gets the legal stuff dealt with and out of the way, you get to take ownership of what you did and ease the burden of the consequences. Then you carry on, get your poop in a group, and get yourself hired.


----------



## Charrison94 (9 Feb 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Bud, if you ate 4 tickets, having your wallet at home was the least of your concerns. For you to get 4 coupons you were probably doing something notably stupid and the cop was hammering home a point. If two days later you got another ticket for speeding (enough over that the cop cared) *and* something else, likely again to hammer home a point... I'm going to suggest there's a pattern of behaviour that has caught up with you. Smarten up.
> 
> Lecture over. With that said, traffic convictions shouldn't be a show stopper. I can't speak to the debt, but $5k isn't the end of the world. What they're worried about is the sort of debt that can make you vulnerable to blackmail or other compromise... Make you a security risk, in other words.
> 
> ...



I appreciated this personal response on many levels and has given me hope. Thank you. I got pulled for an expired sticker, at which time had no wallet - nothing criminal. 

Second time I made sure I had my wallet.. expired insurance slip and clocked going 25 over. I was day dreaming like an idiot (pregnant girlfriend, ultrasound that morning to determine if her extreme pain was due to potential lodged egg in fallopian tube. Turned out to be cysts causing her pain and the pregnancy is going normal.. woke up late for work that day because I had brought her to the hospital the day before. Found out that night. ).. Pretty stupid. Yeah.

Thank you.


----------



## Charrison94 (9 Feb 2019)

My uncle who is ex military seems to think I'm screwed. Gonna go and hope for the best - could someone offer me advice on what to do what my second 2 tickets?

I know this isnt a life councelling thread but I need an option best matching my wishes to serve. 

The first 4 are already being processed; waiting on a date. The second two are sitting in my van - should I pay them and just be very careful? 

Thank you for your time


----------



## Charrison94 (9 Feb 2019)

Never mind- my question was again answered.

Fantastic community. I will hopefully make it into the forces and be back on this forum to assist others and contribute 

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Lumber (11 Feb 2019)

Charrison94 said:
			
		

> My uncle who is ex military seems to think I'm screwed.



He's wrong.


----------

